# Kenda Executioners



## Floyder77 (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anybody run them? My brute 750 still has the stockers with stock suspension but I just want some extra grip especially for the winters here in PA. Also whats the biggest size front/rear you can fit on stock suspension without rubbing?


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

No problems with rubbing with my friend riding the Executioner 27-10-12
27-12-12 and should be great. I have the Mudzilla 28-12-12 and no problem of rubbing on Brute 2009


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

i run kenda frnt 27/10/12 rear 27/12/12 on my brute. greate pulling tire in mud and snow. i like the rim guard feature!! very puncher resitent also!! things i dnt like about them is they ride really stiff,and there heavy as crap!! there so hevy even in low i could burn a belt! i had to get a clutch kit but other then that grate tire!!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't say as far as tire size goes, but...

I have a set of 26" skinny/wides on my 500 Foreman, and they're a great little tire no doubt. I can't say enough about how long they last, or the puncture resistance! Next best thing since the 589 IMO. If your looking for a "pure" mud tire they're not the choice, but they'll definately get you where your going.

If you look at MIMB Tire Weight Chart you'll see that, compared to other mud tires, they are very similar in weight (most comparable to Interco's TSL and Vampire).


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

we have 27" Executioners on my wife's 02 Kodiak 400 and it pulls them fine with no clutch or engine work... have to keep it in low though... that little bike is unstoppable... she follows me around everywhere I go with the 28" backs and bigger bike... plus she can go places I can't cuz of the turning radius on that thing!


----------



## Floyder77 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. If I have enough left over at tax time I think I'm goin to pick up a set.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I ran 27x10x12s and 27x12x12's for a while on my bike with stock clutching and loved them...Yes they are a little on the heavy side but they pull great...If there is something on the bottom for them to grab onto they will find it...I just had to get the 29.5 laws for the extra ground clearance...With the Executioners I never had a problem getting to the other side of the hole the only problem I had was climbing out the other side I would always bottom out...If you are not going to be doing much deep deep mud riding I say get 'em...I think you'll like 'em...Here is a couple of before and after pics


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

jctgumby, was the kendas in the pic with a lift?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah...In that pic I have the Stage 1 Gorilla on it...Sorry I don't have one with the Executioners and no lift...


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Did they fit before the lift?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

bruiser, in my avatar, the brute is on 28" backs, no lift, stock rims, and the kodiak is on 27" Executioners, no lift, stock everything....


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

Get you some 27 zillas if you want to save on weight


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes they fit before the lift just fine with no rubbing anywhere


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

I run 27's on my 650 with the stock rims and the only problem I have is the rear tires rub the gas tank protector a little (but that may just be the weight in the seat?). they are a good tire, especially for the price, if the skid plate will clear it you're gonna go through it.


----------

